# Is Bio oil safe to use in pregnancy?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi. Was just wondering is bio oil safe to use during pregnancy? I thought a couple of the ingredients you were not suppose to use? Any ideas?
thanks stacy


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

i dont know what the active ingredients are but i know it is very popular in pregnancy.  It is advertised for that purpose so would expect it has gone through rigorous testing to be able to do that

Jan


----------

